

Full of hustle, Los Angeles tech takes on Silicon Valley - andrewvc
http://venturebeat.com/2011/07/27/los-angeles-tech/

======
mixmastamyk
LA has a diverse and historic tech industry. UCLA and UCSB were two of the
first four nodes on the Arpanet. JPL, Electronic Arts, Disney, Sony, Digital
Domain, Lockheed, and Symantec are a few places I've worked for, interviewed
at, or visited colleagues at.

I'm always a bit puzzled over the comments that there is not enough talent
here, as if building websites is so excruciatingly difficult. It's pretty
mundane most of the time, with the exception of scaling them to facebook size.
The need for that is pretty rare actually and could be imported when it
occurs. It's just a matter of opening the purse strings wide enough.

~~~
mavin
Cal Tech, UCLA, USC, UC Irvine etc...there should be plenty of talent...

------
pavel_lishin
Wasn't there a story less than a month ago lamenting the lack of available
tech talent in LA? One with actual developers talking about this, instead of
some "technophile" who was an executive at MySpace of all places?

This reads like one of those "Come visit scenic Ratsnest, Pennsylvania!"
billboards you see in subways and airports.

~~~
andrewvc
I read that one, it was a bunch of anecdotes and hearsay. There wasn't much
substantive there.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Isn't that what this is, but with buzzwords thrown in? They lost me at
"coöpetition".

That whole article just screams "Stereotypical LA". Buzzwords! Excitement!
Sizzling burgers! Boardwalk!

